# Should I try to get pennywort to root?



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm new to growing aquatic plants and just collected a small sample water-pennywort from whiterock. Seems like H. veticillata.

It is floating in a shallow tank, on 6" of water. The substrate is ~1/2 inch of flourite under a thin layer of regular gravel.

Thought there were good roots but it turned out those either were not actually connected to the plant, or broke off. There are short 1/3" root tufts at each plant node. There are no roots at the lowest part of the stem, where it was cut.

The plant seems delicate and I'm afraid if I try to bury part of it or use a sinker, damage will result. Any suggestions? Would like it to grow off of the bottom if possible. Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It will probably be successful rooted to the substrate, but will constantly seek the surface. Give it a try--you can always go back and get some more, LOL.

This is in your native tank correct? What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks. I like the look of planted pennywort. Forms a nice staircase in some tanks.

Didn't realize it was so common.  I kayaked around for an hour before finding it or anything small and suitable. Says its even edible? Oh well, one mans treasure...

Its in the same native tank. The substrate is about half an inch of aged flourite under a thinner layer of gravel. Thinking the creeping stem should not be buried as it is not in the wild. The whole thing seems so delicate.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have it planted in the gravel in my tank... just shuve it in there


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Perfect. That's what I just did. I did that and rooted it by the tip - though there were no root fibers there.

Used this approach. Took a 3" lead strip anchor and curled the very end (about a pencil tip diameter to match stem). Added tip of stem and then pinched it gently. Next cut the led strip end away. Dropped it and it sank stem end first. Then poked the end into the gravel.

This plant seems to root at its nodes. Did you bury the whole creeping stem or just the end?


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just took off some leaves at the bottom, snippet it off to where the root was on the end and took my long planting tweezers and shoved it in the substrate. When it gets too tall I just snip it off at a root and start again.


----------



## NickM (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay I should have done that. Well its getting easier so here goes. Thanks!


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem buddy.. we all halft to help each other.


----------

